# Possible sale on Fluker's 10" Clamp Lamps?



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I stopped at a nearby Petsmart today to look at some things and saw that the Fluker's 10" clamp lamp domes were marked down to like $13.80! That's cheaper than the teeny tiny Fluker's clamp lamps! 

I have no idea if it's just my Petsmart that has them on sale or what, but I snatched two of them up. I saved eight bucks! EIGHT BUCKS, PEOPLE! And now I have either two back ups for Milly or two brand new domes for a second hog.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

That's awesome! 
I think Petsmart is changing up their merch, since a lot of the stuff at my store is going on sale.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

I vote for a second hedgie,
:lol: twice the love


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Christemo said:


> That's awesome!
> I think Petsmart is changing up their merch, since a lot of the stuff at my store is going on sale.


Heck yes it's awesome! I love saving money. I saw the sale price and said, "THAT'S a low price!!" :lol: I'm also very excited because a local non-chain pet store in my area is moving to a large building, so they have most of their merchandise on sale. I got a 150 watt CHE there for $25, which I think is $10-$15 less than getting one a Petco/smart! wooohoo!



gogrnny1955 said:


> I vote for a second hedgie,
> :lol: twice the love


Haha, I think most people here would encourage me getting a second hedgie! I'm slowly getting all the things I need for a second set up. Right now, I only need one more CHE, a digital thermometer and a water dish to be fully prepared for a second little one.


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

I was at Petsmart today and all CHE bulbs were priced to clear, I bought the rest of their 100w bulbs for $10 each (there were only two). I' so happy, because I am just setting up my cage, and the costs are adding up!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

That's awesome! I was excited the other day when I got a 150w for $26!

I love deals


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

My bulbs weren't on sale, but the huge domes were about $13.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Ahh, that's so cool. A $4-$5 savings is nothing to sneeze at when it comes to our hedgehogs... the cost of a set up for a hedgie is kind of daunting when you're just starting out, lol.


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

It's great to be able to buy supplies cheaper without sacrificing quality! Honestly I was worried about the CE setup initial costs...it seems like the most expensive part of preparing for a hedgie. My eyes almost bugged out of their sockets when I saw regular price is $42 a bulb! How long do they usually last?


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

jkwan said:


> It's great to be able to buy supplies cheaper without sacrificing quality! Honestly I was worried about the CE setup initial costs...it seems like the most expensive part of preparing for a hedgie. My eyes almost bugged out of their sockets when I saw regular price is $42 a bulb! How long do they usually last?


Completely off topic, but I just had to say hello to a fellow Saskatoonian  That's were I was from until a few months ago.


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

Well hello! Haha it's a small world after all  

Did you have your hedgie while you were here? If so, I'd love some advice on good places to pick up supplies!


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I would never buy a CHE bulb in a store, they ask for FAR too much money! If you can, ordering online is much cheaper. I ordered a 150W from China or someplace far away for 14USD and had it in the mail about a week and a half (if even) later. If you have the option to order, do it!
Amazon and ebay are both good places to look


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

jkwan said:


> It's great to be able to buy supplies cheaper without sacrificing quality! Honestly I was worried about the CE setup initial costs...it seems like the most expensive part of preparing for a hedgie. My eyes almost bugged out of their sockets when I saw regular price is $42 a bulb! How long do they usually last?


I think the expected lifespan of a CHE bulb is a year or so. Unless you get a crappy one - I got a CHE a while back that just stopped working 5 weeks after I got it. I have two 150w bulbs now... one I've been using for a year, the other for maybe 5 or 6 months.


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

coribelle said:


> I would never buy a CHE bulb in a store, they ask for FAR too much money! If you can, ordering online is much cheaper. I ordered a 150W from China or someplace far away for 14USD and had it in the mail about a week and a half (if even) later. If you have the option to order, do it!
> Amazon and ebay are both good places to look


That's why I was so happy that they were only $10 each! 



hanhan27 said:


> I think the expected lifespan of a CHE bulb is a year or so. Unless you get a crappy one - I got a CHE a while back that just stopped working 5 weeks after I got it. I have two 150w bulbs now... one I've been using for a year, the other for maybe 5 or 6 months.


That's good to know, the expense doesn't seem so bad that way...I guess my next question is, how do you know when they're burnt out? Is there a visual indicator, or do you just have to feel for heat?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

jkwan said:


> That's good to know, the expense doesn't seem so bad that way...I guess my next question is, how do you know when they're burnt out? Is there a visual indicator, or do you just have to feel for heat?


If your thermometer starts reading lower than usual for no apparent reason, that's a pretty good indication that there might be something wrong with your CHE, or if needs to be replaced. At that point you could check it more closely to see if it's heating up like it should be.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Buy the clamp lamps from home depot...much cheaper


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

jerseymike1126 said:


> Buy the clamp lamps from home depot...much cheaper


Do you know which section it's in? I am on the website, and I can't find anything...maybe it's because Im on the Canadian site? *sigh* we miss out on so many good deals...


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

any hardware store should sell clamp lamps, not sure how well they work. i know the pet store brand are complete garbage but i have a stockpile of free ones so i still use them. lol


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

jkwan said:


> Well hello! Haha it's a small world after all
> 
> Did you have your hedgie while you were here? If so, I'd love some advice on good places to pick up supplies!


I didn't have any hedgies while I lived there, but I was looking for supplies a lot and buying stuff ahead of time. I'll post the places I got my stuff from, it might help  I was going all over the place trying to find things.

The 3 stores I found had the best/most stuff were:
Petland beside Confederation Park Mall
Petcetera beside Circle Centre Mall
Petsmart in Preston Crossing

Petland:
Igloo, toys, CHE setup, hard sided carrier
They also have the best section of cages, the other stores only had a couple.

Petsmart:
They have the best selection of dishes and interesting things to go in the cage. They also have the best selection of bedding, if you're choosing that route.

Petcetera:
They have the best selection of large cages, like ferret nations and critter nations. So if you're wanting a big cage, they would probably be the best bet. You should always call first though, because sometimes they don't have them. Petland occasionally has them, but not usually.

Trying to find cat food was really, really hard. I didn't think it would be so bad. There is no where in Saskatoon where you can buy Chicken Soup for the Pet Lovers Soul, just a warning.

Pet-i-Coat Junction in Dundonald beside Stop n' Go has the best high quality food supply. But just a warning, if you have dogs, never take them there to be groomed.

For clamp lamps, here the link 
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/stor ... ial&s=true

But you need the 10" one.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Also, if you're using fabric liners, Fabricland in Confederation Park by Burger King, Robin's Doughnuts and the Dollar Store has the best selection in Saskatoon. The only other fabric stores are Fabricland in Market Mall and they have a terrible selection and Periwinkle Quilts, and all they carry is cotton. Watch out for sales at Fabricland, they often have 50-70% off, buy 1 meter get 1-3 meters (depending on fabric).  I spent about $50 during a sale and got $200 worth of fabric. Which is WAY more than you'd need.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Just wanted to mention that the clamp lamps have to be rated for the CHEs or you'll be at risk of a fire or melted metal. Check the sticker inside the dome to make surd it's safe to use.


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks HedgieGirl519! I'll definitely take a look at a few of those deals! Though the clamp lamps at Home Depot don't seem much cheaper than the ones at PetSmart, since it's having a sale. I know a friend who is a Fabricland member, looks like it's time to drag her shopping  

hanhan27, that's a good point; will a suitable clamp lamp always say it is CHE certified, or is that a petcare term? Is there different label they might be under?


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

If its from the petstore it should be fine because they are made for heat lamps. If u go to a hardware store they wouldn't have anything about ceramic heaters you will have to just take note of the material of the lamp


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

jerseymike1126 said:


> If its from the petstore it should be fine because they are made for heat lamps. If u go to a hardware store they wouldn't have anything about ceramic heaters you will have to just take note of the material of the lamp


By taking note of the material, he means that the lamp's fixture should be porcelain. Any dome with plastic fittings should never be used.

I personally wouldn't recommend getting a clamp lamp that isn't specifically made for ceramic heat emitters. The only time I would use something other than the regular porcelain clamp lamp with a CHE is if I got a wire cage clamp lamp for a reptile or something. Just my opinion though! I'm a bit obsessive about safety with my hog and I definitely never take risks lol.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

I 100% agree with always being careful with the heat lamps. Can very easily start a fire if your not careful.


----------

